# GW-501516 and MK-2866 stack question.



## Noxrock (Jan 10, 2013)

hey guys. I am taking a little break from aas and have decided to run some sarms . I have chose to stack GW-501516 and MK-2866 together for some hopefully lean results. Does any one have any experience with these together? or even separate as far as suppression goes. My plan so far is to run some low dose clomid along side them or possibly just daa, though I would worry about some estrogen as I have read MK can convert a little bit. Or should I run nothing along side them and just some nolva and clomid together at the en? id rather stop any sort f suppression if I can. @hackskii I saw a thread you wrote about GW a while back and mentioned stacking with MK and running clomid along side with them, did you end up doing this? if so how did it work? or what would you recommend? All thoughts and opinions are welcome! thanx! Oh forgot to add I was thinking GW 10 mg every day split into 2 doses and MK at 20 mg per day. 4-6 weeks


----------



## Noxrock (Jan 10, 2013)

Okay so today I found out that the Canadian government has put out a warning on GW, saying it is dangerous and toxic and can cause cancer. Now I'm not too sure if this is more of a scare tactic rather then being true. Does anyone have anymore information on this? Google GW-501516 warning and a few things come up from different companies. I know it's a research Chem and there is dangers with all things we take but this sounds a little over the top. Any info or ideas on this??


----------



## Noxrock (Jan 10, 2013)

Bump. Anyone at all have any info on these claims? Are you still going to run it anyways?


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Try searching for gw501516 without the hyphens. This has been discussed already.

J


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Noxrock said:


> Okay so today I found out that the Canadian government has put out a warning on GW, saying it is dangerous and toxic and can cause cancer. Now I'm not too sure if this is more of a scare tactic rather then being true. Does anyone have anymore information on this? Google GW-501516 warning and a few things come up from different companies. I know it's a research Chem and there is dangers with all things we take but this sounds a little over the top. Any info or ideas on this??


The pharmaceutical company that originally developed the compound issued a warning to the effect that there is a very high risk of cancer at all doses.

http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg21729103.400-antidoping-agency-warns-athletes-of-black-market-drug.html

"The drug, called GW501516, was originally developed by pharmaceutical company GlaxoSmithKline (GSK) to stimulate muscles to burn fats instead of sugars, in order to raise levels of "good" cholesterol. But the company abandoned further development in 2006 after tests on rats showed that at all doses, the drug rapidly causes cancers in a multitude of organs, including the liver, bladder, stomach, skin, thyroid, tongue, testes, ovaries and womb. "GSK does not manufacture it or authorise its sale," says a company spokesman.

In 2009, GSK warned WADA of the potential risks of abuse of the drug, and the agency added the drug to its list of prohibited substances that year."


----------

